# 2016 almond bloom



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

On another thread yesterday I mentioned the buds were moving. 3 weeks is a good guess as of now.

Queen breeders meeting tomorrow. Sure I will hear more there. 

With the current rainfall ( another 5/8 overnight) and forecast its going to be one heck of a time for all the hives to get in on time. Going to be a lot of stuck trucks if not forklifts also. 

If you have fields were getting in might be tough you might want start devising a plan to convince grumpy growers that poor placement will be better than no placement. 6x6's will be in high demand this year.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

one word or perhaps two... hovercraft....


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

How about helicopter? This is how they harvest Christmas trees in some places.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> If you have fields were getting in might be tough you might want start devising a plan to convince grumpy growers that poor placement will be better than no placement.


Yes. And this would be a good time to point out that there is a reason why bees have wings......


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Southern Kern Almonds are pushing color on the buds today.
Warm (68 F) in the southern Valley. Orchard rows had firm soil.







Trees around Lost Hills and Old River Rd are all pushing color in the buds. A lot of the drops were empty, *where are the bees?* Coming over 58 I saw two new (empty) bobtails hauling spanking new Hummerbees. Also saw two short loads -- about 200 hives -- being hauled, but no full loads. The Paramount owned bees (recognized by a black feeding shim above a double) were scarce, are these hives relaxing Florida?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Short take away from the queen breeders meeting today. 

1. Many "local" bees will go in uninspected. To much rain on the north end. 
2. Bee supply is now past being even with beeks and growers starting to "look" for bees to fill in for dead outs or cover for bees that were never there in the first place. 
3. Those who priced bees +10% over last year reached just under 200 bucks way back in November have not gotten pushback. 
4. Was talk of the remaining garbage ( 4- 5 framers ) being priced right up there with the precontracted 8 framers. 
5. Wholesale packages are up minimally 10% with the supply already gobbled up. If your foots not already locked in the door on a large order you may be out of luck. Any new 3's will be priced no less than $100 FOB Cali in huge lots. 
6. Many major queen producers now booked through end of May with a few into June dates. 
7. On our 100 mile trip up and back I'd say that less than 10% of the bees are in. May be only 5%.
8. Tonight the frogs and crickets are chirping meaning the evenings are warming up and the buds will follow shortly.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

On Item#7; Why do you think this is so?
Too muddy?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> On Item#7; Why do you think this is so?
> Too muddy?


Up to this point I'd summize that people think its to early. No use killing them in some barren and flowerless rain soaked "food desert" when you can easier love them to death with sub and syrup in the home yards. 

With the buds pushing it will soon get to the point where they will need to get in one way or another. Mud or no mud!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I didn't think I would live to see the day that Cali beekeepers would pray for a week with no rain.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Fusion_power said:


> I didn't think I would live to see the day that Cali beekeepers would pray for a week with no rain.


As long as it they got lots of snow in the mountains you would make money!!!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I picked up some equipment in Red Bluff on Monday and drove to just north of Bakersfield to check on my bees. Many of the orchards north of Sacramento had standing water and the creeks were all running hard. Pretty wet to the south too but it was dry enough to get into my bees in the southern Valley. It was raining when I left Tuesday morning.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lotts of loads moving and being placed in Durham today saw several guys stuck burried to the axles in mud


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Finished placing mine earlier this week. Lots of natural pollen coming in. Fed and medicated. Bees overall look good. Big rain coming folks, good luck getting them all placed!!


----------



## Flbeeman (Jun 2, 2015)

What are the buds looking like at this point. When do you think they will be blooming.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

pic to Facebook by Nick Noyes on Saturday, 1/30/16 taken in Madera.


----------



## Flbeeman (Jun 2, 2015)

How long does the almonds bloom for


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

2-3 weeks, then it starts winding down, sometimes sooner depending on weather.


----------

